# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Advertising Litter

## derekjay

I would like to raise a topic that I'm sure irritates the crumbs out of any business owner who pays real money to advertise legally.

What I'm talking about are the guys that stick stickers, posters and other dirty looking advertising all over our streets, lamposts, road signs and even sometimes residential walls.

As best I understand, it is not exactly legal to plop your advert on the roadside, even if its temporary (such as these trailer advertisers) - http://africa.bizcommunity.com/Artic.../70/40771.html

Apart from the physical danger that some of these signs cause (blocking view of traffic, stuck over road signs, etc), they are a terrible litter to our neighbourhoods and make them look dirty.



What irritates me most is that the majority of us are paying top dollar to advertise in the correct places, legally, whilst these advertisers are getting away with low cost, illegal advertising that ultimately litters our cities.

As I see it, the only reason this advertising would continue to exist is because it works. People are calling the numbers they see on these pieces of litter and supporting the litterers. 

*I would like to ask anyone who agrees with me on this topic to please pledge not to support these advertisers.* Rather report the mess to 702's initiative (http://www.702.co.za/events/events/2...gflag/main.asp) or your local municipality. I'm not sure if civillians have the right to remove the signs as such...

----------


## Dave A

> As I see it, the only reason this advertising would continue to exist is because it works.


Being dirt cheap certainly makes it easier to be cost effective  :Stick Out Tongue: 

However, in Durban our eThekwini municipality is pretty good about getting this signage taken down and issuing hefty fines (I believe they pursue the issue quite aggressively) - and it does seem to help.

How goes it in other parts of the country?

----------


## murdock

the scary thing is the amount of people using these people because they are a lot cheaper than your normal bussiness because they dont pay tax...and arent registered...no uif...paye...etc etc...then when the customer want to sell their house long tears because the plans are not pasted...electrical work not up to standard etc etc.

i am considering putting ads similar to see what response i get...buy myself an old scrap bakkie to quote and make like i work for a company...but price the same...people will just think they are getting a good deal...just think no invoice no tax no registration fees...cheap cheap :Big Grin:  

just think no worries about come backs because if the work is not up to standard there is no invoice...plus and added bonus you can ask for your money up front because of the cheap price you are offering...and people feel sorry for you so they pay you...and believe me it works...my debts where a less when i operated like this many years ago...while trying to get my life back on track.

----------


## derekjay

@ Dave - We suffer terribly up here in Johannesburg. Sandton is fairly well kept up, but most of the municipalities couldn't care less.

@Murdock - you're opening a whole other can of worms there  :Smile:

----------


## murdock

they are too busy washing signs to worry about clutter on the poles  :Wink: 

the other problem is you sign only stays visible for a while then the grass grows over it...for a couple of months...or years  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

Now here's a great idea - go around putting clever ads up on the poles on behalf of your opposition - I am sure that they would appreciate your endevours.

You could offer "Shocking electrical service" or "One free electrocution with every call out" or "Short circuiting your electrical problems" or "You'll blow a fuse when you see our bill" etc

----------


## IanF

A few years ago I had a sign impounded as it was on the pavement. They wanted R500 fine to get it back. I left it as it only cost R300 to replace.
 :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

I saw a mobile advertising trayler advertising "Mobile advertising" by saying "that it really really works". Now, if it "really really" worked, they wouldn't have to advertise that it "really really" works now would they...

A bit like the poor dude selling the really really good stock exchange software that will make you wealthy in no time...ok, so why are you still really really poor...

----------


## desA

Welcome to a clean version of Asia... LOL. Lovely to see freedom of expression.

I have no issue with this at all. More strength to them if it helps small business move along.

----------


## Buisness Browser

I am not a fan of the looks of these as they do make our city look dirty, although I have to add, a new small business has a very hard time to advertise properly considering the budget they are working on. 
We can discriminate, but think deeper about the situation they are in. Struggling to find a proper job and decides to start doing something on their own. With not even enough money to buy food, paying thousands for advertising is not an option. So where can they advertise to get enough publicity to at least have some money at the end of the month?
We build long term businesses that takes time to start up, but they do not have the time and money to wait. 
Yes they do give services at much lower prices but not because they want to, rather for the reason that they do not have much of a choice as the service is most of the time not 100% up to standards...but hey a mans got to eat! :Wink:

----------


## derekjay

Thanks for your comments everyone - It's always great to gather the different perspectives.

While I agree that starting out is no easy feat, its difficult to draw the line as to whats right and wrong (as per usual). On the "pro's" side, you guys have raised some good points. On the "cons" side, the points that still linger in my mind are:

- These advertisers are generally not tax-payers, so they're not really contributing towards our economy
- These advertisers, although starting out with good intention are being somewhat selfish in doing something that benefits one person (or business) at the cost of dirtying an entire neighbourhood
- Bottom line, they're illegal. However small an offence it might be, starting a business out using illegal tactics is not sustainable and will leave the advertiser high and dry if control of illegal advertising is ever implemented.

This said, I thank everyone here for their constructive input and perspectives. Everyone has the right to argue for and against and I think this has been an interesting discussion  :Smile:  Certainly one that's arguable either way...

----------


## SilverNodashi

@derekjay, not to make it sound like this isn't a real problem, but, you'll always get fraud in any industry. This is simply put just another form of fraud. 

I know the municipality take these signs down in many suburbs in JHB, from time to time and they also issue fines (if / when they feel like it, I guess), so there are some people like you who also feel they should do their part. 

I wonder if it would help it you put SARS onto them? Since they advertise, it's easy to get their number  :Smile:  The illegal immigrants won't be stopped, but I'm sure a lot of small "legit" businesses could be brought to justice?

----------


## garthu

What i do know regards boards is that it is VERY difficult to enforce by police etc.

About 2 years ago i got a fine of R12 000, R1000 per board and 12 boards. The reality behind it was that the cop actually wanted a bribe. We "discussed" the consequences for about an hour with me telling him to give me the fine and him asking "what could we do about it".. but thats for another thread  :Wink:   It was for show day boards by the way.

I took it to the prosecutor for leniency etc and it immediately got dropped, the whole lot! Turns out each board has to be on its own fine/ticket and secondly proving that it was actually me that put them up is a problem in court. Unless there is evidence i put them up, thats it! (barring honesty and at around R12K) even honest people think twice!!!!)

But basically it was dead in the water before off the ground.

We continued to use them. The law says we can use 2 boards - any less than 10, rather spend the day at home, it's not worth it. Also explain to the home seller as to why no one pitched - they dont want to hear its the law!  :Chair:

----------

